# 1980 Toro 7/24 Rubber Impeller Paddle Upgrade. Do I need to drill?



## N.Idaho (Nov 12, 2018)

Your knowledge has my vintage Toro throwing snow this morning. Thank you! I am looking at installing rubber paddles on my impeller to throw snow farther. Do I have to drill the impeller paddles? Any advice from someone that has done this on an old Toro, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

There are several write-ups on this forum that you can find with the Search command, or looking on YouTube. They may not be for your snowblower exactly, but they will be close enough to give you the right process. Yes, you will have to drill through the impeller blades.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's your reading list. Some with photos. --> https://www.google.com/search?q=sno...ome..69i57.10606j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.


You have to drill the paddles like this on my 1979 5/24 

PS: for this job buy the best bit you can afford!!





You will be amazed how much better it throws






.


----------



## N.Idaho (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you for the help. I was hoping to be able to install these without taking the impeller shroud off. I don't think that is possible on this unit.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

I've never made this mod to any blower,but my understanding is that it can be accomplished by removing the shute and working down through the opening.I guess one thing that helps is lodging a block of wood under the impeller arm to keep it from rotating whilst drilling.A drillbit extension might be useful,too.


----------



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

Just saw this thread.
I just removed the shoot and bought a long drill from home depot, I forgot the sizes, about a 3/8" or 5/16" about 12" long bit. I made 6 holes 2 per blade. No need for the most expensive bit for 6 holes.


----------

